# Mitch Rosen Input



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I recently picked up a Kimber Ultra that I am very pleased with, and will be making my EDC. I have played around with a little leather in the past, but have not found anything that I am really fond of.

I have done many forum searches and have tried to absorb as many opinions as i can find. Having said that, a holster that has particularly caught my eye, is the Mitch Rosen ARG(American Rear Guard), adn ARG DL(Dual Loop).

ARG









ARG DL









I like the design of these holsters, and think that their minimalistic approach would yield comfortable concealment. Its appealing to me that the holster simply wraps the gun, and provides belt loops to stabalize and locate it on the belt.

I would like to hear some opinions from those who have tried this holster design. I currently have a Galco holster of a similar design as the ARG, and do not like how much the holster is able to rock up and down in the front, as the only loop is in the rear... for this reason, I believe I would favor the ARG DL.

I would also like to hear if the Slim Construction option from Mitch Rosen is worth getting. As I said, cost is not a deciding factor... comfort and function are. How much thinner is the slimline going to be, and is it worth getting?

Thanks in advance for any input that could be offered!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

While I cannot comment on the designs you mention, I have used a Mitch Rosen IWB holster for my ppk/s for over 5 years and can speak favorably as to its durability. They make quality holsters.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I haven't use them but they appear to be well built. I got a couple friends that use them and are happy with them.


----------

